# Who made the masters of these figures?



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Found two sets of Maerklin / LGB, Made in China figures at a model shop last week.(22.- Euro ea. set)
The painting is a bit simple, but the general design looks fine.










I I remember right, these were promoted a year or so, before LGB went insolvent the first time.

Most LGB figures were sculpted by Klaus Kutschka, ower of the Elita-Figures company. But these US-figures were sculpet by somebody in the US. Does anybody remember the name? 


Have Fun

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

The lady in the yellow dress is similar to Miss Jenny from Ozark Minatures.
http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scri...oduct=1032

However these (yours) are not from the Ozark collection. Ozark charactures are 1:20.3


----------

